# الرجاء من كل من يعلم عن مغانط نيوديميوم المساعدة



## عبد الحي2 (5 أبريل 2010)

أنا أحاول أن أبني جهازاً للطاقة الحرة وأهم عنصر فيه هو مغانط النيوديميوم 
وهو غير متوفر فالرجاء من كل من يعلم عن كيفية الحصول على هذه المغانط 
أن يساعدني عن طريقة الحصول على هذه المغانط
1إنش × 1إنش × 3/8إنش 
فهي هاااااااااااااااااااااامة جداً لي ولكم .....
وجزاكم الله خير..


----------



## د حسين (5 أبريل 2010)

*يا قلبي لاتتعب قلبك*

الأخ عبد الحي لاتتعب حالك في هذا الموضوع فالمحرك الذي تبحث عنه غير موجود وانصحك بالابتعاد عن الأوهام واضاعة الوقت والمال .. وشكرا​


----------



## عبد الحي2 (6 أبريل 2010)

هذا المحرك موجود وهو يعطي الطاقة المجانية ..والسر هو في طريقة صنع هذا المحرك
فهو يعطي طاقة أكثر مما يستهلك..
وأنا مقتنع تماماً به..


----------



## د حسين (6 أبريل 2010)

*الله يهديك*

هداك الله يا عبد الحي ......ستتذكرني عندما تفشل في نهاية المطاف ..... وشكرا​


----------



## محمد 122 (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مع احترامي لكل تجربة في مجال الطاقة المتجدده فانا ارى ان تجارب اخرى اولى بالاهتمام لتوليد الطاقة وتخزينها مثل الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وطاقة الكتلة الحيوية ومع هذا فكل جهد مبذول مشكور صاحبه
وهذا رايي الشخصي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nabilseoudi (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي عبد الحي 2 انا اقول لك جرب و جرب واذا لم تفلح حاول مرة اخرى وستصل باذن الله؟ اما بالنسبة للمغناطيس جرب موقع اي باي ebay انا اشتريت هذا المغناطيس ووصل بالبريد السريع بعد اسبوعين . والله الموفق


----------



## عاطف فهمي (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/ عبد الحي2
لقد قرأت في مكان ما لا أتذكره الان و الله أن المغناطيس الموجود في الهارد ديسك 4جيجا القديم يمكن أن يعمل بشكل
فعال بدلا من مغانط النيوديميوم ، ولقد شاهدت علي اليوتيوب مقطع لطريقة استخراجها من الهارد ديسك، ونظرا لانني
حديث عهد بالنت فلم اتعلم بعد طريقة نقل المواقع والروابط ..فأرجو المعذرة..فقط أحاول المساعدة قدر الاستطاعة
ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق...وأن تعلمنا عن ما تصل اليه من نتائج.


----------



## عاطف فهمي (29 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/ عبد الحي2
اين أنت يا أخي ، لقد طال غيابك، طلبت المساعدة ثم اختفيت أرجو أن يكون خيرا
ولا د. حسين كان عنده حق!!!!!! تقبل تحياتي يا د. حسين


----------



## عبد الحي2 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا غبت لأجل الامتحان ..ولم يتغير إيماني بالطاقة الحرة


----------



## النجار2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

المغانط موجودة فعلا فى اى هارد ديسك قديم او حديث وهى مغانط قوية جدا لم ارى مثيلا لها ويسهل الحصول عليها فمثلا يمكن شراء الهارد التالف بثمن زهيد جدا ممكن شراء 3 او اربع هاردات بعشرة جنيهات مثلا 
ستجد داخل كل هارد زوج من المغانط على الاقل ان كان الهارد به اسطوانة واحدة داخلية او ربما تجد اربع مغانط فى انواع اخرى

المغانط فى الهاردات القديمة كبيرة الحجم اما الحديثة فهى تصل الى نصف حجم القديمة تقريبا لكن يعيبها انها على شكل هلال ليست مستوية الا انها قوية لدجة انها تطبق على بعضها وان كان كانت يدك فى وسطها وستشعر بألم شديد من انطباقها على يدك وتنجذب الى بعضها من مسافة كبيرة ولا يعيقها بسهولة الاشياء فمثلا ضع واحد على ظهر اليد والاخر داخل يدك ستجد انهم منجذبين برغم هذه المسافة بينهم والعائق الذى يتمثل فى اليد جرب اى مغانط اخرى لن تنجذب عبر اليد الا ان هذه المغانط حقا قوية 
لكن عيبها الحقيقى انها على شكل حلال ليست مستوية وعيب آخر انهار رقيقة فى السمك لكن اؤكد انها اقوى مغانط رأيتها فى حياتى
تقبلوا تحياتى ,,,


----------



## sieg wahrheit (13 مارس 2011)

nabilseoudi الاخ
ممكن تقولي تكلفة المغناطيس بالجنيهات عن طريق الاي باي وهل هي طريقة مضمونة؟


----------



## youjal (17 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز 
المغناطيس موجود وباحجام وقوى متعددة فمنها بحجم 2 سم قرصي قوة 32 ولقد وجدتها في تركيا ولكن القضية لا تنحصر في المغناطيس فقط بل تحتاج الى مكلات اخرى وقياسات دقسقة لتركيبها في محرك ما وانا عن نفسي اشجعك وابشرك بان القضية ناجحة ولا عليك من كل من يقول غير ذلك


----------



## على المرسى (29 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخي عبدالحي2 ستجد المغانط عنداي هحل لبيع اجزاء المصاعد فى مصر ربنا يوفق


----------



## Sea_nymph_88 (28 فبراير 2013)

*كيفيه الحصول على مغانط بديله*

انا اعلم كيف يمكنك ان تجد مغانط البديله وبشكل المطلوب والقويه جدا جدا وسهل الحصول عليه اكثر من ما تصور والله وهذا ايميلي ***************



*-**تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ *

"المشرف"​


----------



## ناصر999 (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انا اعرف تماما ماذا تريد : مغناطيسات اسطوانية الشكل من نوع نيوديميوم وهذا ما انا عازم على شرائه من هذا الموقع apex magnet ولكن المشكلة هنا ان هذه المغانط باهظة الثمن فالمغناطيس الذي اود ان اشتريه بعون الله قياسه 2.5سم طول في قطر 1.25 سم سعره 5 دولار ومحرك بربدانيف الذي تود ان تصنعه بحاجة الى 48 مغناطيس من هذا النوع او اكبر اي 240 دولار وايضا انت بحاجة الى العازل الذي يعزل المجال المغناطيسي ويوجهه في اتجاه واحد وهذه التجربة انشاءالله سوف اجريها لانني قد اقتنعت بها عندما رايت العالم المسلم معمر يلدز في جامعة هولندا قد قام بهذه التجربة حيث قد نجح


----------



## ايهابووو (11 مارس 2013)

يلي بيجرب المجرب يكون عقله مخررب هكذا يقول المثل السوري اسمعني صديقي نصيحة اخوية ما جربته وما تجربه وما ستجربه انا مجربه ومار عليي من زمان نصيحة اخوية اعمل بنصيحة الدكتور حسين 

ووفر مالك ووقتك هذا المحرك مستحيل تماما حتى ولو توفر لك معدن البيزموث العازل ماشاهدته في اليوتيوب من محركات مزعومة مغناطيسية وغيرها كلها هراء وكلام فارغ وعلى فكرة لا داعي ان تقوم بمئات 

التجارب لانه يمكن بمعادلات بسيطة وبالرسوم البيانية وبالورقة والقلم اثبات استحالة عمل هذا المحرك دون القيام بتجربة واحدة 

وانا من خبرتي الكبيرة في مجال الصناعة والاختراع لاحظت ان معظم الناس امثالك والذين ينخدعون بالمحرك المغناطيسي فانهم معظمهم قد وقعو في الخطأ نتيجة عدم معرفتهم لشكل ومجال تأثير المجال المغناطيسي 

ان المغناطيس بقطبيه يؤثر ويتأثر من جميع الاتجاهات والاحتمالات المحيطة به من فوقه وامامه وخلفه وتحته معظم الناس الذيت لم يرو مغانط النيكل كاديوم في حياتهم ولم يختبروها يظنون ان تأثيره هو في خط مستقيم وهذا ليس صحيحا 
ولهذا يظن المخدوعون ان طاقة المغناطيس موجهة بشكل مستقيم وبالتالي ممكن استغلالها 

ليست موجهة بشكل مستقيم بل طاقة ومجال المغناطيس لا يمكن ان تتخيلها وهي تشكل ما يشبه الهالة التي تحيط بقطبي المغناطيس وتجذب ليس فقط مغناطيسا واحدا من القرص الموجود في اليوتيوب والذي تريد 

حضرتك صنعه وانما تجذب عدة مغانظ من القرص في وقت واحد مما وتمسكه مسكا " مما يؤدي الى توقف القرص بشكل فوري عن الحركة قبل حتى ان يقوم بربع دورة 

انصحك بأن تقوم مثلي فانا حاليا اقوم على تصنيع تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية وصناعة الفحم النباتي من مخلفات الخشب ونشارة الخشب والبقايا النباتية وما شابه


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 مارس 2013)

ايهابووو قال:


> يلي بيجرب المجرب يكون عقله مخررب هكذا يقول المثل السوري اسمعني صديقي نصيحة اخوية ما جربته وما تجربه وما ستجربه انا مجربه ومار عليي من زمان نصيحة اخوية اعمل بنصيحة الدكتور حسين
> 
> ووفر مالك ووقتك هذا المحرك مستحيل تماما حتى ولو توفر لك معدن البيزموث العازل ماشاهدته في اليوتيوب من محركات مزعومة مغناطيسية وغيرها كلها هراء وكلام فارغ وعلى فكرة لا داعي ان تقوم بمئات
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي ايهابوو

و لكن أحب ان أضيف شيئا بسيطا

ان هناك بعض من افكار الفيديوهات صحيحة علميا و ليس فيها فبركة أو خداع و لكن تهمل جزء من الطاقة غير محسوب
و امثلة ذلك كثيرة منها
مثلا استخدام عازل يعتقد البعض ان العازل من غير جنس المغناطيس بمعني ان حركة العازل لا يتأثر بها المغناطيس
و لكن في الحقيقة ان العازل يمثل مغناطيس ..... فلابد ان تحسب الطاقة الازمة لتحريك العازل و هذا يجهله الكثير من الناس
و مثال ذلك يضع ساق من الحديد ثم يقرب الشخص مغناطيسان من الساق من الجهتين المختلفتين بحيث يكون اتجاهما متنافران
و بالتالي يحصل على قوة تنافر صغيرة اي يبذل طاقة صغيرة (حقيقة علمية)
ثم ينزع ساق الحديد ..... (و هنا الخطأ ان الشخص اعتبر ان نزعها لا يحتاج طاقة كبيرة)
فيحصل على قوة تنافر كبيرة اي يحصل على طاقة اكبر (حقيقة علمية)
و نلاحظ هنا ان الخطأ هو في الحساب


و الخلاصة : ان معادلات المعناطيسة تثبت انه من المستحيل ان يصنع من اي مجموعة من المغناطيسيات (مغناط نيوديوم أو غيرة) أو العوازل _مهما أختلفت طريقة تركبها او شكلها ..... محرك يدعى بمحرك دائم الحركة



و الله الموفق


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (15 مارس 2013)

انا عندي مغانط جاتني من الصين والان اعمل على تطوير محرك دائم وانا مقتنع انشالله ان اجهزه وعلما اني منزل مقطع فيديو عندكم للمحرك


----------



## samer777 (14 أبريل 2013)

الى الاخ عبد الحي هذا المغناطيس موجود يصنع في الصين من شركة k&j magnetics وموقعها على النت والمغناطيس الذي طلبته موجود ولكن غالي لان حجمه كبير وهو مغناطيس قوي جدا جدا وشكرا واسعى في انتاج هذا الجهاز لانه ممكن جدا فقط اتعب نفسك وشكرا


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (23 أبريل 2013)

المغانط متوفره في الصين وبامكانك التواصل مع بعض الشركات وشرا ما تريده انا طلبت ارسل لي احد الاصدقا 100 حبه وقد عرضتها مع تجربه لي محرك دائم الحركه لم اكمله بعدد وانشالله نكمله ونعرضه عليكم اخوكم حسن علي دبوه


----------



## البحارالسبعة (2 مايو 2013)

الاخ عبد الحي لا تعير انتباها لاي ما يلقى حولك من قول انا ببساطة شديدة جدا جدا جدا ااكد لك ان المحرك الذي تقصد يعمل والسبب البسيط الذي يجعلني متاكد هو اني قد اتممت صناعته بنفسي وهو الان امامي يدور بمعدل سرعة 700 الى 800 دورة في الدقيقة من دون اي طاقة لازمة لادارته اما السبب في عدد دوراته البطيئ هو اني لم اجد المغناطيسات اللازمة فاضطررت لاستبدالها بمغانط عادية كالتي تكون موجودة داخل السماعات اما قصة المحرك فلم يعد بالامكان لاحد ان ينكر انه يدور ولسنا مسؤولين عن فشل اي شخص .....واحب ان اقول لجميع من يقول بان المحرك المغناطيسي غير موجود بانه موجود ويدور امامي الان ولكن ليس بالشكل اللذي نعرفه من خلال الفيديوهات والتجارب السابقة يعني لاوجود لمحرك يعمل من تنافر اقطاب مغانط مع بعضها لانهما قوتان متعاكستان مباشرة محصلتهما الصفر اما المحرك الذي صنعته ففكرته مغايرة تماما واقول اخيرا وبكل ثباث وثقة للجميع.....رغم انوفكم يدور


----------

